

Ask HN: What cool mobile apps are still missing? - mattparcher

What mobile apps have yet to been done well, or at all? How much would you pay for such apps?<p>(Specifically for iPhone, Android, iPad, Palm, &#38;c., whether native or web-based.)
======
ElbertF
I haven't seen a good Hacker News app for Android yet but I'm not sure if it's
possible to keep all the features without an official API. The web based
mobile HN apps I've seen so far aren't very touch friendly.

